# Avance Logic ALS4000 driver needed for XP



## Skip95901 (Dec 10, 2005)

The sound card (EZ-4000-2C) worked great in WIN 98. I did a clean install of new WIN XP PRO and now (EZ Media PCI Sound Card Driver Version 1.0) disk is not recognized. Anybody have a clue how I can get a WIN XP Pro Driver for this sound card......Thanks so much.....


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Have you tried registering here and see if they have them?
http://www.driverguide.com/


----------



## Skip95901 (Dec 10, 2005)

*FANTASTIC......Thank you*

I went to driverguide.com and found my driver.....Although it took awhile to find my driver, it WAS THERE......

They had thousands of drivers, and once I found mine, the process was almost immediate. Thanks so much for the notice of the website. I have saved it as a bookmark.


----------

